# Conexion de cable VGA



## alexpicon (Ene 25, 2011)

*Buenas...

no se mucho de electronica, pero me defiendo viendo esuqemas de conexiones... y quisiera que me ayudaran a soldar los cables de un monitor VGA que se me daño...

los colores que trae el cable del monitor son:

blanco
negro
naranja
amarillo
gris 
marron
celeste
rosado
y la malla...

y el tipo de conector es este:





*


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 26, 2011)

alexpicon dijo:


> * . . . los colores que trae el cable del monitor son:
> 
> blanco
> negro
> ...



Los colores de los cables *no es un estandar* que sigan los fabricantes.



			
				Josefe17 dijo:
			
		

> . . . ¿un cable VGA normal (macho-macho) es un  cable pin a pin (pin 1 de un conector con el 1 del otro) o hay alguno  cruzado o con alguna resistencia? . . . ¿funcionaría sin los pines 4, 11, 12 y 14 (ID bits)?



Sobre los pines del conector, si tiene una norma establecida, revisa la siguiente pagina:

_*Conector VGA de 15 pines*_.

Le recomiendo que utilice un ohmetro, para verificar el conexionado del conector original (si aun no lo a tirado a la basura).


----------



## zopilote (Ene 26, 2011)

Lo mejor es que indiques que marca de monitor y darnos una instantanea del cable. Para así mostrarte como es la conexion de tu cable.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2011)

google: pinout vga


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 26, 2011)

Una pregunta, ¿un cable VGA normal (macho-macho) es un cable pin a pin (pin 1 de un conector con el 1 del otro) o hay alguno cruzado o con alguna resistencia?

Por cierto, ¿funcionaría sin los pines 4, 11, 12 y 14 (ID bits)?


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 26, 2011)

google: pinout vga


----------

